# Volunteering work ...



## optom12 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello you all beautiful people ! So after years of denying that I have SA I have finally admitted to myself and in that promise I am going to beat it. 

Now I am considering to volunteer to help me to control my SA. I was hoping for some advice on which volunteer activities would help me the most ( I live in the UK). 

Thank you in advance . 

P.s I am new to this forum so I'm not sure If I have posted in the correct section.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

First, welcome to the site. I used to walk future service-dogs. It was enjoyable and rewarding. My SA and the walking got along well because I would show up, exchange greetings, and basically walk dogs and do some housekeeping for a few hours. Very little interaction and being around dogs was a nice combination.


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi!  Good on you for admitting you have SA, it's the first step to combatting it!

I've been volunteering for about 9 months now and I can say that it's helped me considerably. It shows that I'm not going to let my SA rule me completely, plus it's gotten me to add some impressive stuff to my resume.

I do volunteer work for a Christian Organisation. Initially, it was just helping out with one of their social enterprises (a cafe), but then the PR Manager recognised my background in Media, and "promoted" me as their Media Strategist for their Youth Services. So I'm in charge of their social media accounts, content creation and I've written media releases for them etc. I also still do work in the cafe, so I've gained some skills in different fields. I'm grateful for the experience and the people I've met and befriended  So I would definitely recommend volunteering as the first step to combatting SA and finding paid employment ^^ It was an added bonus to have such encouraging and supportive colleagues as well, helped me get used to the place and stay there, rather than freak out and leave 

When you open yourself up to volunteering, there's a whole heap of possibilities available. I didn't imagine that I'd be doing PR and Marketing there, nor did I imagine that I'd actually be offered a paid position there either! I even got involved in a photo shoot and was in the newspaper as well, lol. It's all been good fun, so when you take up volunteering to fight your SA and continue with it, you'll be proud of yourself for doing so 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I volunteered w/ hospice and at a hospital and it seemed to help me.


----------



## Cassoulet94 (Apr 3, 2014)

optom12 said:


> Hello you all beautiful people ! So after years of denying that I have SA I have finally admitted to myself and in that promise I am going to beat it.
> 
> Now I am considering to volunteer to help me to control my SA. I was hoping for some advice on which volunteer activities would help me the most ( I live in the UK).
> 
> ...


Hey welcome !

Very good idea, helping you and helping others in the same time !
I also have followed that road and I want to do more of it. To share my experience, I was helping 11 to 13 years old kids in bad schools.

It can be stressing from time to time but it is a very good exposure exercise and it makes you feel useful ! Usually when you begin to do that kind of thing you want to do more and more. You'll probably get more confidence and have the occasion to meet very nice people.

Good luck in volunteering and in fighting your SA


----------

